# Ommaya Reservoir



## chamilton122883 (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know what codes to bill for insertion of an ommaya reservoir in relation to Oncology? Thanks!


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 8, 2008)

I bill anesthesia for the placement of these reservoirs.  For burr hole placement see  CPT code 61210.

Julie D, CPC


----------



## chamilton122883 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

